# furniture/ bed stores?



## noserhodes

hi everyone sorry to bother you all with this one but time is of the essence, as when we arrive we dont as yet have a bed to sleep in!!.
you might be able to save us some time here travelling around looking for furnishings and beds.
i spent two hours on web yesterday trying to locate furniture shops castelo branco area,and turned up very little, so does anyone have names of stores and websites i can perhaps view from uk.
your help as usual is invaluable to us.
thankyou


----------



## canoeman

Portuguese Yellow Pages in English Yellow Pages: Business guide, shop, phone number and address

Bound to be a Moviflor Moviflor On-Line: , don't buy unless it's on offer, can be rubbish, and they charge per item for delivery but do assemble!


----------



## noserhodes

thanks canoeman moviflor was the only one i could turn up yesterday, but will now have a look at yellow pages, we are bringing our van over for a couple of months until we are registered as residents,so we can pick up items if they are in store, although if its anything like uk, they are often not in stock and you have to await delivery, no doubt we are going to have a few challenges and hiccups along the way but its still exciting none the less.


----------



## canoeman

Most furniture shops deliver FOC, I would think if CBranco is like other areas you'll have plenty of choice, furniture shops is something Portugal's not sort off, most have in stock. 

Furniture shops are lojas de móveis


----------



## noserhodes

hi yes when we spent the day there we visited the retail parks and there was no end of big stores, but we concentrated our searches more on the diy and tools and building materials, very impressed no end of things in store, and all close together, much better than anything i have seen in uk.


----------



## moggy666

noserhodes said:


> hi yes when we spent the day there we visited the retail parks and there was no end of big stores, but we concentrated our searches more on the diy and tools and building materials, very impressed no end of things in store, and all close together, much better than anything i have seen in uk.


Try

Mapas

lane:


----------



## siobhanwf

It is not so easy to get hold of King Size beds here.

A quick trip to IKEA might be worthwhile (Valledolid) might be the nearest. Or just north of Porto
IKEA Matosinhos
Avenida Óscar Lopes
Leça da Palmeira
4450-745 Matosinhos

IKEA Matosinhos - IKEA

the stock is the same as in the UK so you can check ikea.co.uk and see if anythig suites you.

Jom - Castelo Branco
Rua G Lote P7
Zona Industrial 
6000-056 
Castelo Branco 
Telefone: (+351) 272 348 390/1 
Fax: (+351) 272 348 399


----------



## siobhanwf

Don´t know if these people delivery so far north but might be worth a try

Bedrooms Extra


----------



## noserhodes

hiya and thanks for replying we did pass the ikea at porto last week but according to google map we are about an hour nearer if we go to the lisbon one.
we bought a bed and mattress from ikea last year in uk and i have to say the mattress is one of the most comfortable i have ever slept on!!!
i will have a look at the other link you posted and see what they have.


----------



## siobhanwf

there is also and IKEA at Loures on the A8 which is sometimes easier at you do not have to travel to the other side of Lisbon which can be a nightmare if you hit rush hour traffic!!!


----------



## robc

Just one point worth mentioning, we have found that whilst the stores have plenty of stock and access to plenty more, should you require a different size (we have superking and king size beds) then that seems to be challenging .......read expensive for them to arrange.

Just a thought.

Rob


----------



## noserhodes

thankyou everyone again its so helpful to hear from you all and makes life simpler and easier for us to achieve things through your knowledge and experiance.
good to know about the ikea in loures being the right side of lisbon for us that will take at least half an hour off of journey time.
back with lots more questions i,m sure over next few weeks!!


----------



## siobhanwf

noserhodes said:


> thankyou everyone again its so helpful to hear from you all and makes life simpler and easier for us to achieve things through your knowledge and experiance.
> good to know about the ikea in loures being the right side of lisbon for us that will take at least half an hour off of journey time.
> back with lots more questions i,m sure over next few weeks!!


Well if you are passing you can always pop in for refreshments :tea:


----------



## noserhodes

that would be nice thankyou, it will be sat 10th of march when we make the trip to ikea, but we will not have internet connection from the 6th march until we can acheive getting it installed in our new home which could be a couple of weeks, so we would probably need a mobile number to call/text?
thanks again


----------

